# RX labs "The pre"



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone used RX labs "The pre"? Was going to buy someone as been training first thing but my soruce seems to have dropped them at the moment.
Meant to be 300mg Caffine and 50mg DMAA per tab?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I have. They're okay. I was taking up to 3 tabs at a time though.


----------

